# Bundesliga 2019/2020: calendario, partite, diretta tv, classifica



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2019)

Ieri è iniziata la stagione della Bundesliga col Bayern a caccia della ottava di fila

Ecco il calendario con le partite visibili su Fox Sports

1° giornata (andata: 16-18 agosto; ritorno: 17-20 gennaio)
Bayer Leverkusen-Paderborn
Bayern Monaco-Hertha Berlino
Borussia Dortmund-Augsburg
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Schalke 04
Eintracht Francoforte-Hoffenheim
Friburgo-Mainz
Union Berlino-Lipsia
Werder Brema-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Wolfsburg-Colonia

2° giornata (andata: 23-25 agosto; ritorno: 24-27 gennaio)
Augsburg-Union Berlino
Colonia-Borussia Dortmund
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Bayer Leverkusen
Hertha Berlino-Wolfsburg
Hoffenheim-Werder Brema
Lipsia-Eintracht Francoforte
Mainz-Borussia Mönchengladbach
Paderborn-Friburgo
Schalke 04-Bayern Monaco

3° giornata (andata: 30 agosto-1 settembre; ritorno: 31 gennaio-3 febbraio)
Bayer Leverkusen-Hoffenheim
Bayern Monaco-Mainz
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Lipsia
Eintracht Francoforte-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Schalke 04-Hertha Berlino
Union Berlino-Borussia Dortmund
Werder Brema-Augsburg
Wolfsburg-Paderborn

4° giornata (andata: 13-15 settembre; ritorno: 7-10 febbraio)
Augsburg-Eintracht Francoforte
Borussia Dortmund-Bayer Leverkusen
Colonia-Borussia Mönchengladbach
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Wolfsburg
Hoffenheim-Friburgo
Lipsia-Bayern Monaco
Mainz-Hertha Berlino
Paderborn-Schalke 04
Union Berlino-Werder Brema

5° giornata (andata: 20-23 settembre; ritorno: 14-17 febbraio)
Bayer Leverkusen-Union Berlino
Bayern Monaco-Colonia
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Eintracht Francoforte-Borussia Dortmund
Friburgo-Augsburg
Hertha Berlino-Paderborn
Schalke 04-Mainz
Werder Brema-Lipsia
Wolfsburg-Hoffenheim

6° giornata (andata: 27-29 settembre; ritorno: 21-24 febbraio)
Augsburg-Bayer Leverkusen
Borussia Dortmund-Werder Brema
Colonia-Hertha Berlino
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Friburgo
Hoffenheim-Borussia Mönchengladbach
Lipsia-Schalke 04
Mainz-Wolfsburg
Paderborn-Bayern Monaco
Union Berlino-Eintracht Francoforte

7° giornata (andata: 4-6 ottobre; ritorno: 28 febbraio-2 marzo)
Bayer Leverkusen-Lipsia
Bayern Monaco-Hoffenheim
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Augsburg
Eintracht Francoforte-Werder Brema
Friburgo-Borussia Dortmund
Hertha Berlino-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Paderborn-Mainz
Schalke 04-Colonia
Wolfsburg-Union Berlino

8° giornata (andata: 18-20 ottobre; ritorno: 6-9 marzo)
Augsburg-Bayern Monaco
Borussia Dortmund-Borussia Mönchengladbach
Colonia-Paderborn
Eintracht Francoforte-Bayer Leverkusen
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Mainz
Hoffenheim-Schalke 04
Lipsia-Wolfsburg
Union Berlino-Friburgo
Werder Brema-Hertha Berlino

9° giornata (andata: 25-27 ottobre; ritorno: 13-16 marzo)
Bayer Leverkusen-Werder Brema
Bayern Monaco-Union Berlino
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Eintracht Francoforte
Friburgo-Lipsia
Hertha Berlino-Hoffenheim
Mainz-Colonia
Paderborn-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Schalke 04-Borussia Dortmund
Wolfsburg-Augsburg

10° giornata (andata: 1-3 novembre; ritorno: 20-22 marzo)
Augsburg-Schalke 04
Bayer Leverkusen-Borussia Mönchengladbach
Borussia Dortmund-Wolfsburg
Eintracht Francoforte-Bayern Monaco
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Colonia
Hoffenheim-Paderborn
Lipsia-Mainz
Union Berlino-Hertha Berlino
Werder Brema-Friburgo

11° giornata (andata: 8-10 novembre; ritorno: 3-6 aprile)
Bayern Monaco-Borussia Dortmund
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Werder Brema
Colonia-Hoffenheim
Friburgo-Eintracht Francoforte
Hertha Berlino-Lipsia
Mainz-Union Berlino
Paderborn-Augsburg
Schalke 04-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Wolfsburg-Bayer Leverkusen

12° giornata (andata: 22-24 novembre; ritorno: 11-13 aprile)
Augsburg-Hertha Berlino
Bayer Leverkusen-Friburgo
Borussia Dortmund-Paderborn
Eintracht Francoforte-Wolfsburg
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Bayern Monaco
Hoffenheim-Mainz
Lipsia-Colonia
Union Berlino-Borussia Mönchengladbach
Werder Brema-Schalke 04

13° giornata (andata: 29 novembre-2 dicembre; ritorno: 17-20 aprile)
Bayern Monaco-Bayer Leverkusen
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Friburgo
Colonia-Augsburg
Hertha Berlino-Borussia Dortmund
Hoffenheim-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Mainz-Eintracht Francoforte
Paderborn-Lipsia
Schalke 04-Union Berlino
Wolfsburg-Werder Brema

14° giornata (andata: 6-8 dicembre; ritorno: 24-27 aprile)
Augsburg-Mainz
Bayer Leverkusen-Schalke 04
Borussia Dortmund-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Bayern Monaco
Eintracht Francoforte-Hertha Berlino
Friburgo-Wolfsburg
Lipsia-Hoffenheim
Union Berlino-Colonia
Werder Brema-Paderborn

15° giornata (andata: 13-15 dicembre; ritorno: 2-4 maggio)
Bayern Monaco-Werder Brema
Colonia-Bayer Leverkusen
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Lipsia
Hertha Berlino-Friburgo
Hoffenheim-Augsburg
Mainz-Borussia Dortmund
Paderborn-Union Berlino
Schalke 04-Eintracht Francoforte
Wolfsburg-Borussia Mönchengladbach

16° giornata (andata: 17-18 dicembre; ritorno: 9 maggio)
Augsburg-Fortuna Düsseldorf
Bayer Leverkusen-Hertha Berlino
Borussia Dortmund-Lipsia
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Paderborn
Eintracht Francoforte-Colonia
Friburgo-Bayern Monaco
Union Berlino-Hoffenheim
Werder Brema-Mainz
Wolfsburg-Schalke 04

17° giornata (andata: 20-22 dicembre; ritorno: 16 maggio)
Bayern Monaco-Wolfsburg
Colonia-Werder Brema
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Union Berlino
Hertha Berlino-Borussia Mönchengladbach
Hoffenheim-Borussia Dortmund
Lipsia-Augsburg
Mainz-Bayer Leverkusen
Paderborn-Eintracht Francoforte
Schalke 04-Friburgo


----------

